# Bloatware



## wersi (Jan 9, 2006)

Can anyone advise me how to remove bloatware without risking my mobile phone becoming "bricked?" My phone is slow. I disable programmes that cannot be removed without root access but they start again on their own.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you root the phone, warranty is void. Try Settings>Apps>Choose an app>Uninstall updates>after it does/Disable


----------



## wersi (Jan 9, 2006)

Corday said:


> If you root the phone, warranty is void. Try Settings>Apps>Choose an app>Uninstall updates>after it does/Disable


OK I will try again.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Some Android bloatware can be uninstalled like a normal application, but others can only be disabled. Which is somewhat the same thing, but will remain on the device and take up a little bit of storage space.


----------

